# Watch out for the petnappers



## i'myourpal (Sep 3, 2022)

Cats, dogs, rabbits are liked among people. Cats can be safe in the front yard, dogs in the backyard and rabbits safe in the house.
I heard this story before, and it was true. This woman had gotten up from her sleep, she had a door camera with a recorder, she saw on her recorder that a woman stole her cat and put it in the car and drove off.

The recorder couldn't pick up the license. Anyone can take the opportunity to steal your pet so they can bring it home.

What do you think of this petnapping issue? How do you think the person feels when their pet was stolen?
Would you think the petnapper could at least ask the owner to but the animal?

Think about how the animal feels losing their owner and home.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 3, 2022)

Petnapping is awful!  Around here, though, a bigger concern is getting hit by cars.  It bugs the * out of me that so many individuals leave their cats outdoors in all kinds of weather, running across the street, sitting in the street...  I'd give or do almost anything if I could have my kitty back, and these idiots don't care what happens to theirs.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 3, 2022)

I keep my bunny in my apartment and I keep my door locked. Nobody is getting him!

It is so sad that people have to do this because there are many cats, dogs and bunnies who need forever homes. Just adopt one! Do not steal one from their owner, who they love.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 3, 2022)

There are 2 women in our area who go around grabbing peoples dogs. They have been in court several times but so far no jail time. Here on Facebook, people warn everyone when they are in town. They will steal the dogs right out of their yards.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> What do you think of this petnapping issue?


Hard to understand in a world full of pets in need of rescue. 

That is how we have always gotten ours, never was a shortage, and never got a bad one...

@JaniceM same here, lots more pets killed on the highway than napped.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 3, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I keep my bunny in my apartment and I keep my door locked. Nobody is getting him!
> 
> It is so sad that people have to do this because there are many cats, dogs and bunnies who need forever homes. Just adopt one! Do not steal one from their owner, who they love.


When you know these women are around and not getting disciplinary action against them, can't you get some people to sign some kind of 
petition started against them?
If no does anything about this then they will keep doing this.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 3, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> Cats, dogs, rabbits are liked among people. Cats can be safe in the front yard, dogs in the backyard and rabbits safe in the house.
> I heard this story before, and it was true. This woman had gotten up from her sleep, she had a door camera with a recorder, she saw on her recorder that a woman stole her cat and put it in the car and drove off.
> 
> The recorder couldn't pick up the license. Anyone can take the opportunity to steal your pet so they can bring it home.
> ...


I haven't had anyone steal any of my pets from me when I had them for 2 big reasons..
1. I was always with them when they were outside and
2 They were trained enough not to go anywhere with anyone.

But nevertheless, even though I haven't had an animal stolen from me I did have a dog that we had gotten the second
month of moving here. He had gotten out of the yard somehow. I was in high school. When I realized he wasn't coming back right away
I was devastated. It was in winter and we had a lot of snow. I waited and waited. I wouldn't eat and waited by the window.
Finally I convinced my father to put an ad in the paper to see if someone found him. Just to know that he was still alive
and safe would make me happy.
After the 3rd day of being in the paper we started getting calls. The first 2 we had gotten wasn't even close.
Then on the following Saturday after being gone 1 week A lady from the next suburb called and described him perfectly.

My Dad wouldn't bring me because he thought it was too far for him to go. (3.3 miles)
For an older dog in winter that didn't seem likely. I finally convinced him and brought his favorite toy with us.
I knew it was him. When I went inside I called his name and showed him his favorite plastic ball.
At first he was hesitant. On the second try he came running.

Turned out his previous owner lived in the area and he remembered a female dog that lived next door. 
I thanked the woman for taking him in the for the week and offered the reward.
Point is I know what it feels like to love a pet so much and when something happens you get heartsick.
They're one of the family.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2022)

Good reason to have pets micro-chipped these days.


----------



## i'myourpal (Sep 3, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Hard to understand in a world full of pets in need of rescue.
> 
> That is how we have always gotten ours, never was a shortage, and never got a bad one...
> 
> @JaniceM same here, lots more pets killed on the highway than napped.


You're right about that fact. Since you've said that one and since I'm the starting poster everyone
can now talk about any reason a pet is lost from home like dove did.
This also includes horses, sheep pigs, etc. you get the point.

I like to tell you about this one thing. There was this chimp or gorilla. His name was CoCo.
Coco was very intelligent. He knew how to sign over 600 sign language words.
He was well known. Robin Williams went to go see him. 

Coco wanted a companion and told the researchers. They gave him a stuffed cat.
Coco didn't like this and so they instead gave him a real kitten.
They allowed some time each day with this kitten. Coco was very close and loved this kitten so much.

Some idiot for some reason let the kitten out and wander outside. The kitten had escaped and it was believed
to have been hit on the highway. The researchers had to tell Coco what happened to the kitten.
Coco was silent for several minutes. Suddenly, Coco started whimpering and crying out loud that the kitten wouldn't be back anymore.

This is a real story that happened and not a movie. Coco had named the kitten Oddball.
I hope that had gotten Coco a new kitten.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Coco ...44C24C3DBF7057DC79C69888&ghsh=0&ghacc=0&ghpl=


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> You're right about that fact. Since you've said that one and since I'm the starting poster everyone
> can now talk about any reason a pet is lost from home like dove did.
> This also includes horses, sheep pigs, etc. you get the point.
> 
> ...


The friend who gave kitty to me remarked that when his other cat died and later when kitty died, the cat who remained with him did seem to understand that they wouldn't be coming back again.  It does seem some/many "critters" are more perceptive than people understand.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 4, 2022)

Pet rustling!  Who would have thought?


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Sep 4, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> Cats, dogs, rabbits are liked among people. Cats can be safe in the front yard, dogs in the backyard and rabbits safe in the house.
> I heard this story before, and it was true. This woman had gotten up from her sleep, she had a door camera with a recorder, she saw on her recorder that a woman stole her cat and put it in the car and drove off.
> 
> The recorder couldn't pick up the license. Anyone can take the opportunity to steal your pet so they can bring it home.
> ...


My 2 spoiled brats would bite the crap out of anyone trying to take them away from me. I am always with them. They are always on a leash or in my loving arms. There have been folks whose dogs were snatched from them on a leash. (Gaga). I recently read about a French type dog- forgot the breed - a dearly loved family pet, but expensive, was snatched. Found dead two weeks later in the seedy part of the town. Horrifying.  I have thought what I would do if it happened as I have two very pretty Maltese. They would not make good pets for anyone as they are spoiled rotten. I think I would post a reward for their return. I would be completely devastated.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2022)

It doesn't help that a dog can easily cost over $1,000 these days and as much as $5,000.
Either they are desperate for a pet they can't afford or want to resell it and make a lot of money.

It also doesn't help that that Pet Adoption Agencies have such strict rules that few people can qualify to adopt. For instance, when I lived in Cary NC, most agencies required you to have a fenced yard. I paid $7,000 to fence my yard. Many also charge over $300 to adopt.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 4, 2022)

Lara said:


> It doesn't help that a dog can easily cost over $1,000 these days and as much as $5,000.
> Either they are desperate for a pet they can't afford or want to resell it and make a lot of money.
> 
> It also doesn't help that that Pet Adoption Agencies have such strict rules that few people can qualify to adopt. For instance, when I lived in Cary NC, most agencies required you to have a fenced yard. I paid $7,000 to fence my yard. Many also charge over $300 to adopt.


I can understand they want to find good homes, but it's like they are looking for Mother Teresa.  Therefore, I opted for a pup from a breeder.  It was an AKC full blooded Golden Retriever.   Tabula rasa, so it didn't come with any annoying bad habits that get dogs abandoned in the first place.  And it was worth every bit of the $1,000 just to avoid dealing with the adoption network, plus it's a Golden Retriever.  Did I mention that it's a Golden Retriever?  There's nothing more deserving of love than a Golden Retriever, although a few breeds come pretty close.  He's 7 months old (as of yesterday), and I am head over heels about him.  He's asleep with his head on my feet under the computer desk right now.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I can understand they want to find good homes, but it's like they are looking for Mother Teresa.  Therefore, I opted for a pup from a breeder.  It was an AKC full blooded Golden Retriever.   Tabula rasa, so it didn't come with any annoying bad habits that get dogs abandoned in the first place.  And it was worth every bit of the $1,000 just to avoid dealing with the adoption network, plus it's a Golden Retriever.  Did I mention that it's a Golden Retriever?  There's nothing more deserving of love than a Golden Retriever, although a few breeds come pretty close.  He's 7 months old (as of yesterday), and I am head over heels about him.  He's asleep with his head on my feet under the computer desk right now.


I've heard some places require home visits, meeting the family members, etc., not much different from adopting a child.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2022)

Aprilbday12 said:


> My 2 spoiled brats would bite the crap out of anyone trying to take them away from me. I am always with them. They are always on a leash or in my loving arms. There have been folks whose dogs were snatched from them on a leash. (Gaga). I recently read about a French type dog- forgot the breed - a dearly loved family pet, but expensive, was snatched. Found dead two weeks later in the seedy part of the town. Horrifying.  I have thought what I would do if it happened as I have two very pretty Maltese. They would not make good pets for anyone as they are spoiled rotten. I think I would post a reward for their return. I would be completely devastated.


A long time ago there were scammers who stole people's pets-  usually purebred dogs- for the purpose of getting reward money.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 4, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I've heard some places require home visits, meeting the family members, etc., not much different from adopting a child.


And references from your vet.  Apparently, if you don't currently have a dog, you can't qualify because you wouldn't already have a vet.  During an interview, I could tell by the questions that the whole process was going south.  I'd rather be interrogated by the FBI.  But things worked out for the best.  I would have felt good about rescuing a dog.  It's easy to love most any dog given time, but I've got a real winner by just buying a dog outright.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2022)

Lara said:


> It doesn't help that a dog can easily cost over $1,000 these days and as much as $5,000.
> Either they are desperate for a pet they can't afford or want to resell it and make a lot of money.
> 
> It also doesn't help that that Pet Adoption Agencies have such strict rules that few people can qualify to adopt. For instance, when I lived in Cary NC, most agencies required you to have a fenced yard. I paid $7,000 to fence my yard. Many also charge over $300 to adopt.


Amen to all of this.  It's gotten out of control.

It's hard to understand why anyone would bother to steal a cat. Shelters are full of them and they cost next to nothing to adopt.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 4, 2022)

I never considered stealing a pet.  Maybe from an adoption center just as a protest.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Amen to all of this.  It's gotten out of control.
> 
> It's hard to understand why anyone would bother to steal a cat. Shelters are full of them and they cost next to nothing to adopt.


They sometimes have special discounts, but this is the basic info:
https://www.arl-iowa.org/adopt/adoption-process/


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I never considered stealing a pet.  Maybe from an adoption center just as a protest.


I can relate.


----------



## Remy (Sep 4, 2022)

That's just terrible. Some people are evil. It's evil to do that.

My cats are strictly, and I mean strictly indoor. They only are outside in their carriers to go to the vet.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2022)

Remy said:


> That's just terrible. Some people are evil. It's evil to do that.
> 
> My cats are strictly, and I mean strictly indoor. They only are outside in their carriers to go to the vet.


Outdoor and feral cats don't survive long in this area.  The coyotes get them.    Wile. E. Coyote was well named.  They are agile, wily hunters who sometimes travel in packs, sometimes solo.  They can jump 6-8 foot walls from a standing position (I didn't believe this until I saw it), have little fear of humans, and will grab small to medium dogs out of fenced backyards.  

Few people let our dogs go  outside alone when the neighborhood is quiet between late evening and early morning.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 5, 2022)

That is one thing great about living on 23 acres out in the boonies. No one runs around here looking for pets. We have had the occasional pet show up here. Onetime a hunting dog came down the driveway and started killing our chickens. I did what had to be done. Kind of a opposite problem I guess.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 5, 2022)

i have a stupid question about this subject. we all know we can get free strays off the street at almost any given time during the year. that being said, why steal someone's pet? that just doesn't make sense to me at all.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 5, 2022)

It probably has something to do with the cost of buying a dog from a breeder these days.  Back when an AKC cost $100 it probably wasn't as lucrative.


----------

